# what you do for a living?



## OTG85 (Oct 6, 2010)

How do you make a living?I work in the hotel Industry assistant manager(fucking sucks).Just curious how you make a living.Are you broke and unemployed and turn tricks?Whatever it is Tell Me!


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 6, 2010)

I run the production dept of a dry cleaners. Run machines(4), boilers(2) and a small staff, one of which I`d like to kill.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2010)

I post shit on my sites all day...well, not really all day, maybe for a few hours.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't do anything. Jobs are over-rated!

Actually I'm an electrician, but I've been laid off for awhile.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 6, 2010)

Tech support at the moment.

I'm working on moving towards a C#/ASP.NET Development position (Software development).

I also run a minor Consulting business on the side.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2010)

I sell munitions for the war on Eco-Terror....also helping to stem our funding of Islamic Fundamentalist terrorism one watt at a time....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I don't do anything. Jobs are over-rated!
> 
> Actually I'm an electrician, but I've been laid off for awhile.


Should look into installing PV it's major right now....a skilled electrician should be able to get in easily....are you licensed?


----------



## SBT (Oct 6, 2010)

personal trainer


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Prince said:


> I post shit on my sites all day...well, not really all day, maybe for a few hours.


 
sounds up my alley


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

High School English Teacher


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)

invented something while i was in the army now 20 years later i don't have to work....and it isn't from a retirement check...GICH


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2010)

System Administrator for a hospital. My job is to surf the web and look busy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)

now thats a job


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 6, 2010)

Write and teach safety courses for the Department of Energy.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh forgot I'm also a writer/poet, I can say that now that I was commissioned to write 2 poems for a birthday and an anniversary party....made $40


----------



## unclem (Oct 6, 2010)

mental health nurse, RN.


----------



## unclem (Oct 6, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I don't do anything. Jobs are over-rated!
> 
> Actually I'm an electrician, but I've been laid off for awhile.


 
 sorry to hear brother, hope u get back to work soon.


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 6, 2010)

Intern for the CIA.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 6, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> How do you make a living?I work in the hotel Industry assistant manager(fucking sucks).Just curious how you make a living.Are you broke and unemployed and turn tricks?Whatever it is Tell Me!



Teach in companies in Vietnam.


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2010)

Number cruncher. Stats geek.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Oh forgot I'm also a writer/poet, I can say that now that I was commissioned to write 2 poems for a birthday and an anniversary party....made $40



Standup Philosopher (aka: Bullshit Artist)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 7, 2010)

Payroll manager for three hospitals.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Contractor....which wook is slow as shit! other builders going out of biz left and right! Get these beaners the fuck out of here!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 7, 2010)

HVAC control tech in a large university


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 7, 2010)

add rep if you agree fuck the illegals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 7, 2010)

CCIE....networking/telecommunications engineer


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 7, 2010)

LAM said:


> CCIE....networking/telecommunications engineer



Jealous.  I wanted to get into that a couple of years ago, but decided not to at my current company.  Had my CCNP and all and was studying for the CCIE Written.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> Contractor....which wook is slow as shit! other builders going out of biz left and right! Get these beaners the fuck out of here!



Come to Vegas.  There's no work but, according to Harry Reid, there's no illegals here either.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 7, 2010)

Restaurateur.......of a soon to be closed restaurant.


----------



## LAM (Oct 7, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Come to Vegas.  There's no work but, according to Harry Reid, there's no illegals here either.



Did you see on the news were Paris Hilton's lawyer "donated" 10K to David Rogers campaign fund?  no wonder she got off easy on the cocaine possession charge


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Should look into installing PV it's major right now....a skilled electrician should be able to get in easily....are you licensed?



Yeah, in the state I am in I am (Missouri), and I have a A.A.S. degree in it too.


----------



## OGLiftr (Oct 7, 2010)

Chef.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2010)

unclem said:


> sorry to hear brother, hope u get back to work soon.



It's all fine. Doing nothing is very stress free and has its benefits.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2010)

LAM said:


> Did you see on the news were Paris Hilton's lawyer "donated" 10K to David Rogers campaign fund?  no wonder she got off easy on the cocaine possession charge




You're KIDDING!!!  I missed that.  How can he possibly not be behind  bars???


----------



## maniclion (Oct 7, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> HVAC control tech in a large university



That's what my father did, is it a chilled water system?  I learned everything about them on weekends my dad had to work, I would hang out with him and he'd teach me how to weld, or troubleshoot electrical problems, it was cool that his workspace doubled as a vocational training center for the college I got a lot of free lessons....but alas it was that job that killed him in the end, he had asked a coworker to shut off a breaker so he could work on a unit and the guy flipped the wrong one and he got zapped stopping his heart....


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 7, 2010)

school  for HVAC,,  got laid off awhile ago doing bullshit restaurant work so happy tho in school now it's way better


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Number cruncher. Stats geek.


I'm trying to wrap my head around the number cruching thing..lol
Wow A CPA ...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Number cruncher. Stats geek.


You bean counter...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's what my father did, is it a chilled water system?  I learned everything about them on weekends my dad had to work, I would hang out with him and he'd teach me how to weld, or troubleshoot electrical problems, it was cool that his workspace doubled as a vocational training center for the college I got a lot of free lessons....but alas it was that job that killed him in the end, he had asked a coworker to shut off a breaker so he could work on a unit and the guy flipped the wrong one and he got zapped stopping his heart....



yes i basically retro-fit old pneumatic chill water air handlers to digital control. its a pretty cool job.  been zapped more times then i care to remember. 

And Kirk B. In HVAC work, electrical trouble shooting is key. if you not good at that, you will not be a good Tech. and you run the chance of getting hurt.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> yes i basically retro-fit old pneumatic chill water air handlers to digital control. its a pretty cool job.  been zapped more times then i care to remember.
> 
> And Kirk B. In HVAC work, electrical trouble shooting is key. if you not good at that, you will not be a good Tech. and you run the chance of getting hurt.



My Dad did instrumentation at a power plant for nearly 35 years. He saw two men die from being stupid with electricity. One guy tried to work on a 440v breaker without locking it out. It blew all of his limbs off. There was nothing left of him but a torso.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> My Dad did instrumentation at a power plant for nearly 35 years. He saw two men die from being stupid with electricity. One guy tried to work on a 440v breaker without locking it out. It blew all of his limbs off. There was nothing left of him but a torso.



Lockout/Tagout is one of the courses I teach.  Some of the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> My Dad did instrumentation at a power plant for nearly 35 years. He saw two men die from being stupid with electricity. One guy tried to work on a 440v breaker without locking it out. It blew all of his limbs off. There was nothing left of him but a torso.



his head blew off like a cork


----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Restaurateur.......of a soon to be closed restaurant.



Say it ain't so. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was thinking about going to work offshore but obama just pulled the plug on offshore drilling.What a douche!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 7, 2010)

Spent five years getting a Bsc. with a major in Neuroscience.  Discovered that it's pretty much useless so now I'm working in a union up in Fort McMurray making good coin but I hate the lifestyle.  I'm debating what I want to go back for next fall, either a finance degree or a power engineering technology certificate than transfer into a mechanical engineering program.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 7, 2010)

Test technician.  17 years now.  I get paid to break the stuff in your car before you do.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 7, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Lockout/Tagout is one of the courses I teach.  Some of the pictures I've seen.


I learned all that in the Navy, I wish the College my dad worked at had required stuff like that....I also wish he hadn't placed his full faith in a guy to shut off the right breaker, all he needed was a voltage probe to check if the line was still hot....It just makes me many more times more cautious now when I work with 500-600VDC solar arrays....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 8, 2010)

KelJu said:


> My Dad did instrumentation at a power plant for nearly 35 years. He saw two men die from being stupid with electricity. One guy tried to work on a 440v breaker without locking it out. It blew all of his limbs off. There was nothing left of him but a torso.



You definitly have to keep your head on right,(no pun intended). most of the work i do is on 480volt hot. and that keeps you puckered up a little. and also you don't trust other people to turn off the right switch when its your hand in there, or you end up like Manic's  Dad.   Which by the way i am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a directional drilling consultant....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

coloradohardcore said:


> I am a directional drilling consultant....


 
 . . . I manage a fleet of rigs in an underground nickel mine


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm a lazy, unmotivated, self employed shit kicker who constantly lies to my clients in order to get out of work so I can go to the gym. If it wasn't for the sheer demand for my services I would be out of a job for sure.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 8, 2010)

Design/Project Engineer (aerospace)

P/T gynecologist.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

you fkg nth koreans got it made


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> you fkg nth koreans got it made


 
I'm a communist, I didn't ask for this life.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 8, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> yes i basically retro-fit old pneumatic chill water air handlers to digital control. its a pretty cool job.  been zapped more times then i care to remember.
> 
> And Kirk B. In HVAC work, electrical trouble shooting is key. if you not good at that, you will not be a good Tech. and you run the chance of getting hurt.



yeah i need more work in the trouble shooting department i'm good on everything else  80% of my problems will be electrical in nature 

i use to get F's in highschool  then i dropped out,  went to get my GED and did good back in 2002 and now i get strait A's funny when you want to go you do good when your forced you don't do shit  i had to learn the hard way


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> yeah i need more work in the trouble shooting department i'm good on everything else  80% of my problems will be electrical in nature
> 
> i use to get F's in highschool  then i dropped out,  went to get my GED and did good back in 2002 and now i get strait A's funny when you want to go you do good when your forced you don't do shit  i had to learn the hard way



I read a lot about sociology, education, etc. and I think the numbers are close to 50% of HS dropouts who say they did so because they felt the material being covered was not challenging enough and not due to a lack of intelligence on the student like many think.  it's a much bigger problem in US schools than people think.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> You definitly have to keep your head on right,(no pun intended). most of the work i do is on 480volt hot. and that keeps you puckered up a little. and also you don't trust other people to turn off the right switch when its your hand in there, or you end up like Manic's  Dad.   Which by the way i am very sorry to hear that.


I'm pretty sure it wasn't anything more than a 208v circuit he was working on, they had a special crew who did the extreme voltage work, but he and his coworker were journeyman electricians, accidents happen that's why I am super cautious around even 48vdc systems....hell even 12 volt systems can be dangerous, we had an intern testing a measly 10 watt panel and small battery and he crowbarred the battery luckily the sparks made him jump back and he didn't get hurt....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2010)

LAM said:


> I read a lot about sociology, education, etc. and I think the numbers are close to 50% of HS dropouts who say they did so because they felt the material being covered was not challenging enough and not due to a lack of intelligence on the student like many think.  it's a much bigger problem in US schools than people think.


It's because they keep catering to the lowest common denominator, my GF's daughter is a smart kid but she gave up her sophomore year, I finally convinced her to get her GED and go to college and now she loves the courses she is taking their....High School was super easy for me, I could have graduated 1st if I had just done my homework and projects with more enthusiasm, I can only imagine how bad it's gotten with no child left behind and more districts focusing on test scores....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't anything more than a 208v circuit he was working on, they had a special crew who did the extreme voltage work, but he and his coworker were journeyman electricians, accidents happen that's why I am super cautious around even 48vdc systems....hell even 12 volt systems can be dangerous, we had an intern testing a measly 10 watt panel and small battery and he crowbarred the battery luckily the sparks made him jump back and he didn't get hurt....



Electricity is like playing with guns, No respect equals a bad outcome. DC voltage hurts like a bitch. 277 volts put me on my ass making noises like some kind of animal. But fear is not an option when you do what i do. Knowelge and caution is the difference between life and death.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> You definitely have to keep your head on right,(no pun intended). most of the work i do is on 480volt hot. and that keeps you puckered up a little. and also you don't trust other people to turn off the right switch when its your hand in there, or you end up like Manic's  Dad.   Which by the way i am very sorry to hear that.



In most cases getting bit by 480v is not going to blow your head off, as you probably know if you work with it. A guy I used to work with got bit by it and his whole arm turned white and blistered up. Luckily I've only been bit by 110v and a few times by DC from emergency lights.


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> In most cases getting bit by 480v is not going to blow your head off, as you probably know if you work with it. A guy I used to work with got bit by it and his whole arm turned white and blistered up. Luckily I've only been bit by 110v and a few times by DC from emergency lights.



you look forward to 110VAC after you have been bit by 266VAC!


----------



## twarrior (Oct 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Design/Project Engineer (aerospace)
> 
> 
> *
> P/T gynecologist.*


*


P/T Gyno....  Nice!!  *


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 8, 2010)

LAM said:


> I read a lot about sociology, education, etc. and I think the numbers are close to 50% of HS dropouts who say they did so because they felt the material being covered was not challenging enough and not due to a lack of intelligence on the student like many think.  it's a much bigger problem in US schools than people think.



yeah my whole family is smart, I just didn't care at all back then i thought i was going to be a drug dealer forever  and i was to cool for school.. Only when i kept going to jail for getting in fights, and finally kicked in someones door and had a samurai sword did i do 3 years in jail and then finally change my life. I hung out with the worst crowd they were looser's and so was I..  Now i go to school, come home go to the gym, and hang out with my wife and 2 kids,    now thats cool.. i learned the hard way,,  as no one can tell me nothing..  now i want to do good and succeed..  It took me 26 years to realize this now i'll be 28 this month and i love my life now...And my family loves not having to wonder if i'm dead or in jail or are the cops after me  it's a big relief off everyone especially me..


----------



## Jokerfella (Oct 8, 2010)

Prince said:


> I post shit on my sites all day...well, not really all day, maybe for a few hours.


 
See you're at work now! LOL   I'm a writer


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> It's because they keep catering to the lowest common denominator, my GF's daughter is a smart kid but she gave up her sophomore year, I finally convinced her to get her GED and go to college and now she loves the courses she is taking their....High School was super easy for me, I could have graduated 1st if I had just done my homework and projects with more enthusiasm, I can only imagine how bad it's gotten with no child left behind and more districts focusing on test scores....



yep..Hemmingway used to write all the time about how Western society doesn't know how to deal with those with above average and high levels of intelligence.  for the most case private schools are the only real answer but some of them cost just as much as a small college today.

NCLB and having teachers teach to pass tests is just adding to the problem.  our education system is not keeping up with the times it needs to change as society and the way people learn, do business, etc. changes.


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> yeah my whole family is smart, I just didn't care at all back then i thought i was going to be a drug dealer forever  and i was to cool for school.. Only when i kept going to jail for getting in fights, and finally kicked in someones door and had a samurai sword did i do 3 years in jail and then finally change my life. I hung out with the worst crowd they were looser's and so was I..  Now i go to school, come home go to the gym, and hang out with my wife and 2 kids,    now thats cool.. i learned the hard way,,  as no one can tell me nothing..  now i want to do good and succeed..  It took me 26 years to realize this now i'll be 28 this month and i love my life now...And my family loves not having to wonder if i'm dead or in jail or are the cops after me  it's a big relief off everyone especially me..



there are a lot of studies on the US inmate population, intelligence, etc. and many are above the status quo.

what part of Philly are you from?  I was born in West Philly right by City Ave behind St Joe's.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 8, 2010)

i lived in Philly when i was young 2 blocks from South St on Pine St but i live in Delaware now i go to Philly all the time i live 15 minutes from Philly now great city in the nice parts anyway lol.


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> i lived in Philly when i was young 2 blocks from South St on Pine St but i live in Delaware now i go to Philly all the time i live 15 minutes from Philly now great city in the nice parts anyway lol.



I had an uncle who lived right around the corner on Bainbridge


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 8, 2010)

LAM said:


> there are a lot of studies on the US inmate population, intelligence, etc. and many are above the status quo.
> 
> what part of Philly are you from?  I was born in West Philly right by City Ave behind St Joe's.



yes i know a ton of over intelligent people in there a lot just got caught up in the wrong shit.. The system is geared to keep you coming back, not to keep you out it needs to help more people..  it's big business tho and the state workers make a killing in overtime i seen a show where the philly guards were making 6 figures on overtime wow thats pretty good


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> it's big business tho and the state workers make a killing in overtime i seen a show where the philly guards were making 6 figures on overtime wow thats pretty good



in this day in age many are just lucky to get the standard cost of living increase to cover inflation.  those that get salary + OT are definitely able to still make a good wage today.  the problem is that many get used to living off those overtime wages and once they are gone it's raman noodle time.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 8, 2010)

LAM said:


> in this day in age many are just lucky to get the standard cost of living increase to cover inflation.  those that get salary + OT are definitely able to still make a good wage today.  the problem is that many get used to living off those overtime wages and once they are gone it's raman noodle time.



lol fuck it i lived off that shit in the slamer for 3 years now it's there turn.. lol jk i don't wish that shit on no one man salty ass noddles,, ahhhh it makes me sick just thinking about it..  Yeah when the OT gets yanked there fucked   i still live with the rents for now  i just want to finish school 5 more months then i'll be finished and i hope i can get a job the school has a really good placement program  plus only me and 2 other guys make the president's list every month the teachers like me so i feel pretty confident in finding work.. I just never want to work in labor construction again, and in landscaping, or a shity restaurant.. please no


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 8, 2010)

I drive a tanker truck. Title: Truck Driver. I haul petroleum crude oil from oil well production site to oil refinery pipe line gathering station. I've been doing this line of work for 12 years. It's been a real good paying job and I'm home every night.


----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 8, 2010)

I sit in a park and read books. I get to work out at my job too which is nice.


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 8, 2010)

Youth Worker in a young offenders unit in a maximum security prison.  Get paid fuck all compared to the Prison Officers, they double my wage even though I get the same hassles from the little badass wannabe punks.

Am lucky my old girl does very well and gives me a generous allowance!!!  Glad I married up!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

LAM said:


> you look forward to 110VAC after you have been bit by 266VAC!



Luckily that has never happened.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Design/Project Engineer (aerospace)
> 
> *P/T gynecologist*.



Me too! I just don't get paid and got to deal with a lot of mellow-drama!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 9, 2010)

LAM said:


> you look forward to 110VAC after you have been bit by 266VAC!



Heres a good one, About ten years ago I dead shorted a 480 volt 3 phase starter with a pair of dikes. It shot a flame right past my head. Luckily i was kinda standing off to the side a little bit. The building went black until the gen set started. 10 floors away a 300 amp breaker caught on fire.  My co-workers spray painted that bitch gold and set it on my work bench. just so i would't forget about it. Definitly needed a fresh wipe after that one.


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Oct 9, 2010)

I make a living off rummaging through trash cans for discarded goods, and have been known to relieve homeless people for their change . . a penny saved is a peeny earnt!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2010)

vortrit said:


> In most cases getting bit by 480v is not going to blow your head off, as you probably know if you work with it. A guy I used to work with got bit by it and his whole arm turned white and blistered up. Luckily I've only been bit by 110v and a few times by DC from emergency lights.



We have a 24vdc floor sweeper that developed a grounding problem, every time the guys would go to use it they'd get zapped...me being so use to it walk over and grab it with out flinching and tell them there's no problem, so one of them touches it again and jumps back, I opened it acted like I found the problem and touched it, and another guy grabs the handle and jumps....finally I grab a tek screw and a piece of solid copper wire and tack it to the chassis underneath so it touched the ground and problem is solved but they wouldn't believe me....


----------



## 2tomlinson (Oct 9, 2010)

You're a winner, pal.  Congratulations.



Kirk B said:


> yeah my whole family is smart, I just didn't care at all back then i thought i was going to be a drug dealer forever  and i was to cool for school.. Only when i kept going to jail for getting in fights, and finally kicked in someones door and had a samurai sword did i do 3 years in jail and then finally change my life. I hung out with the worst crowd they were looser's and so was I..  Now i go to school, come home go to the gym, and hang out with my wife and 2 kids,    now thats cool.. i learned the hard way,,  as no one can tell me nothing..  now i want to do good and succeed..  It took me 26 years to realize this now i'll be 28 this month and i love my life now...And my family loves not having to wonder if i'm dead or in jail or are the cops after me  it's a big relief off everyone especially me..


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am a Budweiser beer deliver man around the Chicagoland suburbs and yes, my job is way harder than yours...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is a pic of my beautiful truck


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2010)

Next time I'm in Chicago they's gonna be a hijacking in progress...

What time do you start your deliveries Fletch?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> I am a Budweiser beer deliver man around the Chicagoland suburbs and yes, my job is way harder than yours...


 this guy gets free beer.. at least my friend did years ago


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Next time I'm in Chicago they's gonna be a hijacking in progress...
> 
> What time do you start your deliveries Fletch?



Usually get out of the warehouse around 6am


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> this guy gets free beer.. at least my friend did years ago



I can get beer for free but it's not so easy anymore.  It's almost not worth it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2010)

A geologist working up north (semi-north) looking for gold. No joke.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> High School English Teacher



I'm an elementary school art teacher.



DaMayor said:


> Restaurateur.......of a soon to be closed restaurant.







coloradohardcore said:


> I am a directional drilling consultant....



What does that involve? Are you like Bruce Willis in "Armageddon"? 






YouTube Video











Man, they don't show ANY drilling in that trailer. 



LAM said:


> you look forward to 110VAC after you have been bit by 266VAC!



I only have to worry about glue spills. 



ScorpionKing said:


> *I drive a tanker truck.* Title: Truck Driver. I haul petroleum crude oil from oil well production site to oil refinery pipe line gathering station. I've been doing this line of work for 12 years. It's been a real good paying job and I'm home every night.



How many idiotic drivers have you had to crush under your rig? I commute on I-81 every work day and am amazed there aren't more accidents.


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> I am a Budweiser beer deliver man around the Chicagoland suburbs and *yes, my job is way harder than yours*...


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 10, 2010)

I used to be a driller like Bruce Willis... Now Im a directional driller which involves sitting in a mobile office on the rig location and taking "Surveys" to make sure that the well is going where they need it to go... It's pretty good work... I love it..


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 10, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> You're a winner, pal.  Congratulations.



thanks brother


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>





I challenge you to a work off, son...


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> I challenge you to a work off, son...


 
ok. I'll bite. why is your job so hard?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> ok. I'll bite. why is your job so hard?



Ah, it's just physically exhausting.  I work a lot of hours and deliver a shit ton of barrels.  The cases aren't so bad but when you have 14+ hour days delivering 1000+ cases and 50+ barrels it get's to be a bit tiresome.  Plus the driving all day tires you out alone.  It's like when you drive all day long you get tired, right?  Try driving a big truck to 20-40 stops, getting in and out of little parking lots and backing out of alley's and shit.  It's just an exhausting job, and believe it or not it's very mentally draining as well.  I know it's not the hardest job in the world and I get paid pretty well but I'll tell ya man, this is not a job for the weak.


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> Ah, it's just physically exhausting. I work a lot of hours and deliver a shit ton of barrels. The cases aren't so bad but when you have 14+ hour days delivering 1000+ cases and 50+ barrels it get's to be a bit tiresome. Plus the driving all day tires you out alone. It's like when you drive all day long you get tired, right? Try driving a big truck to 20-40 stops, getting in and out of little parking lots and backing out of alley's and shit. It's just an exhausting job, and believe it or not it's very mentally draining as well. I know it's not the hardest job in the world and I get paid pretty well but I'll tell ya man, this is not a job for the weak.


 

wow sounds very grueling. you need to become the manager or somethin


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> wow sounds very grueling. you need to become the manager or somethin



Ya, but I make more than the managers.  I'm on a shitty route too.  If I stay for a while and get one of the top routes I'm looking at 100k a year


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2010)

I sell missiles and manage integration work in the middle east


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 10, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I sell missiles and manage integration work in the middle east



That's bad ass


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I sell missiles and manage integration work in the middle east








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> That's bad ass



You want bad ass? Let's talk _former _jobs. In no particular order, because they're all viciously brutal occupations! _grrr_



Burger King
Soda Jerk
KFC
Proofreader
Assistant machine operator (GA-Vehren Tipper for R.R. Donnelley)
Navy journalist
Assistant manager for American Eagle Outfitters
Substitute teacher
Caricature artist
Bindery floor worker

I'm sure I've forgotten some other *hardcore *positions of employment.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> You want bad ass? Let's talk _former _jobs. In no particular order, because they're all viciously brutal occupations! _grrr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Roofing..


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

I subbed for an entire year when I first started teaching.  Tough job.  I think every teacher should have the experience.  

Toughest job I ever had was working double shifts pulling green chain at a lumber mill during college.  Sixteen hours a day, five days a week+cleanup crew on the weekends, 10 hours a day.  Plus I had to train for football.  Didn't sleep much.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

in high school i was a parttimes crosswalk guard ...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Roofing..



I went to school with a girl who died doing that job. She worked for a local company and apparently reached for a bucket of nails that was falling off the roof. No harness or safety gear and she was done. A real sweetheart. Alison. 



MDR said:


> I subbed for an entire year when I first started teaching.  Tough job.  I think every teacher should have the experience.
> 
> Toughest job I ever had was working double shifts pulling green chain at a lumber mill during college.  *Sixteen hours a day, five days a week+cleanup crew on the weekends, 10 hours a day.  Plus I had to train for football.  *Didn't sleep much.



How old were you in college? That would have killed me. I've done 13-hour days, but no _*sixteens *_and certainly no working out after all those hours. Kudos!



Dark Geared God said:


> in high school i was a parttimes crosswalk guard ...



Which was worse, the motorists or the students?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I went to school with a girl who died doing that job. She worked for a local company and apparently reached for a bucket of nails that was falling off the roof. No harness or safety gear and she was done. A real sweetheart. Alison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
equal


----------



## 2tomlinson (Oct 10, 2010)

Bindery as in books?  Proofreader for a newspaper, or contracted by publishing companies?  Good for you, they don't hire just anyone.



Curt James said:


> You want bad ass? Let's talk _former _jobs. In no particular order, because they're all viciously brutal occupations! _grrr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

full time govt hitman


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I went to school with a girl who died doing that job. She worked for a local company and apparently reached for a bucket of nails that was falling off the roof. No harness or safety gear and she was done. A real sweetheart. Alison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I graduated H.S. at 18 and went straight to school.  Blew out my knee playing football the first year, took the year off to heal, and came back the year after that.  I worked there for four summers while I was in school.  They are actually still in operation, all these years later.  A lot of the new mills don't have the chain anymore. Too many people get hurt.  It was not much fun at all.  Some people actually did it for the entire season.  Three months a year was plenty for me.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> How old were you in college? That would have killed me. I've done 13-hour days, but no _*sixteens *_and certainly no working out after all those hours. Kudos!



I've been working 13hr days for the last 30 days straight or so and still manage to get a good workout in 4 times a week.  And post on this site.

The most "badass" job I had was when I was 20.  I did Heli-Portable Sesmic Drilling.  We flew around crazy rough mountains in northern B.C. drilling holes than putting 20kg of dynamite in them.  Crossing rivers was fun, the heli would come down and we'd hold onto the hook used to move equipment while it flew us across.  Letting go wasn't a good idea.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video




lol...I get that comparison (Lord of War film) from my college buds sometimes, but its far from it.  I work for a fortune100 and I don't sell small arms...plus our products are _*highly*_ regulated by the DoD and DoS (for good reason).

Its not nearly as glam as that film...and profits are distributed to shareholders (mutual funds, ibanks, union pensions, consumer 401Ks, retail investors, etc).


but great film nonetheless.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Bindery as in books?  Proofreader for a newspaper, or contracted by publishing companies?  Good for you, they don't hire just anyone.



The one bindery was directly out of h.s., scientific, medical and technical journals plus some S&P financial stuff. The proofreading positions were after I was discharged from the military and graduated from college. Worked at two different publishing companies over the years. I did some manual makeup for the one location which was a lot of fun, the old wax and razor blade stuff.



Dark Geared God said:


> full time govt hitman



Great. _Just _*GREAT!* Now you have to kill us all. 



MDR said:


> I graduated H.S. at 18 and went straight to school.  Blew out my knee playing football the first year, took the year off to heal, and came back the year after that.  I worked there for four summers while I was in school.  They are actually still in operation, all these years later.  A lot of the new mills don't have the chain anymore. Too many people get hurt.  It was not much fun at all.  *Some people actually did it for the entire season.  Three months a year was plenty for me.*



Sounds like murder. I had an 89-hour week the one pay period. That was insane. Sixteens?  *No.*



LikeARock said:


> *I've been working 13hr days for the last 30 days straight or so and still manage to get a good workout in 4 times a week.  And post on this site.*



I wouldn't have the energy. As it is I'm the King of Naps.



LikeARock said:


> The most "badass" job I had was when I was 20.  I did Heli-Portable  Sesmic Drilling.  *We flew around crazy rough mountains in northern B.C.  drilling holes than putting 20kg of dynamite in them.  Crossing rivers  was fun, the heli would come down and we'd hold onto the hook used to  move equipment while it flew us across. * Letting go wasn't a good  idea.



Damn.



lnvanry said:


> lol...I get that comparison (Lord of War film) from my college buds sometimes, but its far from it.  I work for a fortune100 and I don't sell small arms...plus our products are _*highly*_ regulated by the DoD and DoS (for good reason).
> 
> Its not nearly as glam as that film...and profits are distributed to shareholders (mutual funds, ibanks, union pensions, consumer 401Ks, retail investors, etc).
> 
> ...



I loved that film. 

How does someone get into that line of work? I'm content picking up crayons, but am curious how someone is tasked with selling missiles. What? How? Who? Very James Bond.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The one bindery was directly out of h.s., scientific, medical and technical journals plus some S&P financial stuff. The proofreading positions were after I was discharged from the military and graduated from college. Worked at two different publishing companies over the years. I did some manual makeup for the one location which was a lot of fun, the old wax and razor blade stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most folks who work in what the industry calls international business development or international program mgmt come from 2 backgrounds.

1. ex military...typically retired flag officer (usually O-5 or higher)
2. design engineer...the guy who helped create the product and can explain every aspect of it

Every once in a while you get a civilian business guy like myself that some how gets in.  I studied in 5 countries (3 during college and 2 in grad school...actual international experience is the only way I could stack up against most of my competition) and excel in picking out key decision makers/influencers in the room and then working them.  Its a long story of how I got into the career, but a young (under 30) civilian guy can do it...it just takes a lot of effective networking.  I can't even count how many symposiums, conferences, banquets etc I went to in my early-mid 20s.  I'd get an attendance list, and start doing research on who worked where, what their bios/backgrounds were, and then I would target them for the evening.  I would make a point to create a mental list of who I needed to meet and at a minimum introduce myself to each target...but my goal was to at least exchange biz cards so I could personally contact them afterward.  Kinda general sales 101 stuff, just a different group of folks than the type I grew up with.  The type of folks who have their most of their life posted on some gov't or corporate website.  I'm not from a pedigree family...just a vanilla upper middle class history, so it took a little practice.  But there is one thing that I learned early..._most_ American powerplayers love to talk about themselves, so all you have to is ask them questions about their success and they'll talk your ear off.


Quick explanation how you sell defense articles (missiles, advanced radars,  etc) :
We start out by setting up meetings with a countries respective acquisition leads (or weapon systems engineers) to market the product...then create a Requirement if not already done.  Then we respond to a request for proposal or request for information that is done through the US gov't.  The foreign gov't will respond to the solicitation though the Foreign Military Sales process (FMS is a bit too long to cover in an IM post...you can google if you're interested).  The FMS process a formalized procedure for selling restricted arms to a foreign country through the US gov't.  There is typically a down-select to 2-3 contractors and then the customer enters into negotiations to pick its selected supplier.  For some types of weapons (like advanced precision guided ballistics and missiles) you really only have 2 or 3 int'l suppliers to pick from, unless you are willing to buy Russian or Chinese systems (but you really don't want a "cheap" value product here).  You typically have a European company like MBDA and US contractor (generally Lockheed Martin, Raytheon, or Boeing in the missile market).  The sale usually takes 2-4yrs to close and its actually much more complex, but I'm just trying to convey a simple top level view...there is tons public source stuff explaining the process too, not that its terribly exciting to read about.

I"m telling you...it isn't James Bond like.  Its a highly formalized and structured process from a US contractor perspective.  I'm sure companies in Russia, China, and even Euro might be a bit more like a "smoke filled back room deal" but we don't operate like that.  Thank the ITAR, FAR, DFAR, and FCPA regs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Russia is still the top whole sale arms (if you know someone)


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Russia is still the top whole sale arms (if you know someone)


 yea, if you AKs or old equipment made from he 60s or 70s...I'll pass on buying a SAM that hasn't been re certified in 30 yrs.  Its not exactly like lighting an old firecracker, lol.  Thats why their wholesale customers are tribes in Africa or the middle east.

They do have a few gov'ts that buy modern high tech systems, but its a small market

-Venezuela
-Iran
-North Korea
-South Korea (to a much more limited extent)
-China (now more of a competitor though)
-Cuba
-India (slowly moving away from Russia supplies and moving towards Israeli and US)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> yea, if you AKs or old equipment made from he 60s or 70s...I'll pass on buying a SAM that hasn't been re certified in 30 yrs. Its not exactly like lighting an old firecracker, lol. Thats why their wholesale customers are tribes in Africa or the middle east.
> 
> They do have a few gov'ts that buy modern high tech systems, but its a small market
> 
> ...


 
them African nation buy that shit up..they can't buy to high tec stuff costa rica is a good place to get top notch hardware


----------



## ATyler (Oct 11, 2010)

Im a sub contractor. Savin some cash for college


----------



## 2tomlinson (Oct 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> them African nation buy that shit up..they can't buy to high tec stuff costa rica is a good place to get top notch hardware



Costa Rica?  Where did you hear this?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Costa Rica? Where did you hear this?


 
knowning Is half the battle the other half is *Violence ...And its a mans game you can't just jumpin and learn it late in the game.*


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you know that Costa Rica is the only non-island nation ( or city state like the Vatican) not to have _any_ military forces.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> Did you know that Costa Rica is the only non-island nation ( or city state like the Vatican) not to have _any_ military forces.


 They still have great firearms for sale


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2010)

Offshore oil drilling.  Can be a pretty insane job at times, but the money is good.  93-100 hours per week.


----------



## Ray Luv (Oct 11, 2010)

Im a full time musician. I play keys (Gospel, R&B, Hip-Hop). I live in a small town and in my area I am highly in demand (THANK GOD). Besides that training is my second Job. 

Ray Luv


----------



## Ray Luv (Oct 11, 2010)

@KelJu who wrote: ???I used to do drugs. I still do drugs. But I used to, too.??? 

That is hella funny


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Offshore oil drilling.  Can be a pretty insane job at times, but the money is good.  93-100 hours per week.



Damn.  You work on a rig?  Heard that can be pretty dangerous.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2010)

It was when I was actually slinging the pipe.  I am a desk jockey now.  So unless the rig blows up I am fairly safe now lol.  

With the Obamacrats coming in though, not sure how much more time we will be out here.  We havent drilled since the Horizon.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 12, 2010)

fletcher6490 said:


> Ah, it's just physically exhausting.  I work a lot of hours and deliver a shit ton of barrels.  The cases aren't so bad but when you have 14+ hour days delivering 1000+ cases and 50+ barrels it get's to be a bit tiresome.  Plus the driving all day tires you out alone.  It's like when you drive all day long you get tired, right?  Try driving a big truck to 20-40 stops, getting in and out of little parking lots and backing out of alley's and shit.  It's just an exhausting job, and believe it or not it's very mentally draining as well.  I know it's not the hardest job in the world and I get paid pretty well but I'll tell ya man, this is not a job for the weak.



I think fletch might be right. I was sitting in my local hole in the wall the other day, when the beer delivery truck pulled up. These dudes dropped 12 barrels and around 20 or 25 cases in like 10 to 15 minutes and then they were gone. Me, i was sitting there curling pints, thinking fuck that, that shit looks heavy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> Did you know that Costa Rica is the only non-island nation ( or city state like the Vatican) not to have _any_ military forces.


 
who needs a military when you have gears


----------



## Flathead (Oct 12, 2010)

Commercial construction superintendent for a GC.


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 12, 2010)

car salesman


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 12, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think fletch might be right. I was sitting in my local hole in the wall the other day, when the beer delivery truck pulled up. These dudes dropped 12 barrels and around 20 or 25 cases in like 10 to 15 minutes and then they were gone. *Me, i was sitting there curling pints, thinking fuck that, that shit looks heavy.*



is this the same attitude at the gym? I hope not young man


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep, Curling pints in the squat rack.


----------



## Life (Oct 12, 2010)

Engineer/student


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 12, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think fletch might be right. I was sitting in my local hole in the wall the other day, when the beer delivery truck pulled up. These dudes dropped 12 barrels and around 20 or 25 cases in like 10 to 15 minutes and then they were gone. Me, i was sitting there curling pints, thinking fuck that, that shit looks heavy.



Hahaha, I think that was me.  Where you live?  The barrels will put a strain on your back, that's for sure.  Our wendesdays I usually go out with around a thousand cases and like 60 - 100 barrels.  Talk about a ball breaker of a day.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah i'm in philly, but the think the barrels wiegh the same where your at.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 12, 2010)

Officially unemployed as of 15 minutes ago.  The lifting of the presidential moratorium was too little too late.  I and thousands of others have been laid off while the rigs go overseas.  100k+ to zero in less than 30 minutes.  Fuck you Obama and for all your fucks that voted for him.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2010)

Broadcast Engineer.  Specialized in RF (radio frequency).


----------



## SBT (Oct 12, 2010)

quite the variety of jobs in here


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Officially unemployed as of 15 minutes ago. The lifting of the presidential moratorium was too little too late. I and thousands of others have been laid off while the rigs go overseas. 100k+ to zero in less than 30 minutes. Fuck you Obama and for all your fucks that voted for him.


 
werd..........that blows bro. I was about to start working offshore right b4 the ban.My girls dad was also laid off.FUCK that islamic p.o.s. hussein obama


----------



## cyan (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't do anything.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 13, 2010)

i take care of the mentally disabled and play semi pro football.


----------

